
TechCrunch UK - TechCrunch UK meetup, this Friday - paulsb
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2008/05/07/techcrunch-uk-meetup-this-friday/
======
meredydd
So, who's going from here?

~~~
mattweston
i am

------
jamescoops
might be there at 6pm if its still going down

